# Books on info on the Regia Aeronautica, ANR, Co-B Airforce



## Danno (Dec 29, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone could suggest any books printed in English (my Italian is extremely limited) on the Regia Aeronautica, Aeronautica Nazionale Repubblicana, and/or Co-Belligerent Airforce? 
I have the Osprey Italian Aces of WWII (Amazon.com: Italian Aces of World War 2 (Osprey Aircraft of the Aces No 34): Books: Giorgio Apostolo,Richard Caruana,Giovanni Massimello)
but the info just scratches the surface. The only other info I've been able to find generally comes from books written from the allies point of view where the RA is just a sidebar (books about aerial operations over Malta, North Africa, etc).
I've also got a lot of information from posts on this forum and other websites, which is greatly appreciated!


----------

